# Westernport gummies 15th or 16th



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Am planning a gummy fish for sat or sun next. If any interest lets know and I`ll throw a plan together. Will generally include a longish paddle (tide assist both ways), and a full day. Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

are you going to launch from Jam Jerrup / Stockyard Point ?

With low tide around 10am ish what time do you plan to launch ? I need to be back on land by 3pm on Saturday.

Regards
Grant


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Grant, yes planned to launch from Jam Jerrop. Sat would be good for me too. The tide will stop where I plan to fish about 10.10. Would need to be on the water by 7.00 or so. Thats just to avoid too much mud at the launch. If we could hang out till 2.00 then you could still be off before 3.00 and no mud. Not sure of Kevins plans or even if he is back in our hemisphere yet. To be on by 7.00 I would have to turn up by 6.30 am. Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

those times sound good. Let's see how the wind turns out for the weekend.

Hmmm, all all my snapper lead sinkers are down at Phillip Island. What size will I need to hold the bottom?

Do you use eel or the humble pillie for bait.

Regards
Grant


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Grant, I fish 2 rods. Eel on one and pilchard on the other. I`ve got hits on both and last trip out Kevin was successful on eel and me on pillie. I fish 4oz during the peak of the run and 3oz about 1 hr either side of the turn. If we can hit the same spot we will be in about 12 metres of water. Kevin marked it on his gps, however I don`t have one. Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck gents, work for me this Sat.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Poddy,

I'm also available Sunday if you are interested.

Somehow I just can't imagine you anchoring up and staying still for longer than 5 minutes. :wink: In any case it will be a decent paddle which you will enjoy.

BTW any interest in Bullen Merri on the 22-23/7.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Sign me up for BM.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Hoit, 
I'm no good for Sunday as the apple cart I don't upset has me penciled in for relatives birthday duties in the hills. The Bull sounds good, but not on those dates for me either. Does the w/end of the 5/6 August work? Sorry to detour from the gummies Steve...as Hoit's pointed out meathead trollers can't concentrate on one thing for too long before either moving on to another topic, or alternatley making fart noises to entertain themsleves. :wink: May the Westernport fish'n'chip gods be kind to those chasing this weekend's flake, with any luck a rogue Sebago potato may also take a bite at ya cured eel


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm

Saturday 
Northeast wind 15 to 20 knots

Sunday 
South to southeasterly wind 15 to 25 knots

Lets hope BoM change their mind (again) over the next few days ...


----------

